# 2006 A3 vs. 2006 GTI



## 947JFA (May 29, 2005)

The new generation golf launches in North America in the spring of 2006 with the same 2.0T engine as the new A3. I was planning on buying the new GTI, but test drove the A3 the other day and was overwhelmed by the "now-available" performance. From what I understand, these two cars will be virtually the same, sharing the engine and the gearbox. The GTI will probably be smaller and lighter than the A3, also cheaper by like 5G. Should I wait until spring? Which one would you choose?


----------



## TCinOC (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: 2006 A3 vs. 2006 GTI (947JFA)*

Yeah but don't forget it is a VW! It will also depend on how patient you are because Spring of '06 is a helluva long way away when you know you can be driving around in a brand new Audi A3. Audi service is probably way better than VW too but that will depend on how good your dealership is. Just never heard too many great things about VW service and dealers. I didn't have too bad of time with my Touareg but I wouldn't say I got 5 star treatment either.


----------



## DC_Colin (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: 2006 A3 vs. 2006 GTI (947JFA)*

On another recent discussion of this topic it appeared that while final numbers are not available, as of right now the weight difference between the two may not be as pronounced as it would seem.
The other thing to consider, and here again I could be wrong, my understanding is that if you want 5 doors you need to go for the A3 and if you want 3 doors, then the GTI is the way to go. Of course waiting til 2006 also gives you the option of 3.2 & Quattro on the A3.
Either way these cars are a blast, I don't think you can lose.


----------



## eltonsi (Mar 17, 2005)

I have heard a lot of horror stories about VWs that's made in Mexico. While I believe the A3 is still being made in Germany. So in terms of reliability, I think I'm going to bet my money on an A3.


----------



## Hajduk (Jan 24, 2000)

*Re: (eltonsi)*

The GTI will be made in Germany.


----------



## 947JFA (May 29, 2005)

*Re: 2006 A3 vs. 2006 GTI (TCinOC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TCinOC* »_Yeah but don't forget it is a VW! It will also depend on how patient you are because Spring of '06 is a helluva long way away when you know you can be driving around in a brand new Audi A3. Audi service is probably way better than VW too but that will depend on how good your dealership is. Just never heard too many great things about VW service and dealers. I didn't have too bad of time with my Touareg but I wouldn't say I got 5 star treatment either.

Yea, that's the thing, I really need to test my patience on this one. The A3 test drive was spectacular, and now I really want one, but I can't let my self buy one without at least having driven the GTI. I saw the GTI on my visit to europe, and I must say it looks 100 times better in person than in pictures. It might just be worth to wait...


----------



## judgegavel (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: 2006 A3 vs. 2006 GTI (947JFA)*

While I too think the GTI looks much better in person, it still nowhere close to the beauty of the A3.
also dont expect the price to be that great of difference, a nicly equipt new jetta is going for about 25k-26k, the GTI will be about the same.


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: 2006 A3 vs. 2006 GTI (judgegavel)*

If he doesn't want to wait a year for the GTI test drive, the GLI should be out in the summer, and it should give you a pretty good feel for how the GTI should drive and look (interior wise)


----------



## kraut_pauer79 (Oct 27, 2004)

Its a tough call. I have driven the A3 and I love everything about it, except that Quattro is not available with the 2.0T. The GTI is probably going to be a better value, it will have more standard equipment for the money. On the other hand, having the Audi name is what attracts some people, and the service experience will probably be better. Drive the piss outta both and then decide!


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: (kraut_pauer79)*

GTI will Not be 5K bucks cheaper.. It is currently not 5K cheaper for a MK4 1.8t vs a base A3.. 
GTI will possibly be a little lighter but not by much. 5 door GTI which is slightly more then rumored to come will probably be very close in weight.
Mexican VWs are just as good if not better then German made VWs when cars of similar platforms are to be compared.. I"ve had several and there are no more problems with them then Germain VWs.. Don't be ignorant.
GTIs for the US are currently Made in Brazil not mexico or Germany No reason why that would not continue, they have been made there for US market entirely since early 01.
Overal experience will vary from dealer to dealer, so far the Audi experience for me personaly has been much better then VW, and I worked at the VW dealer I go to. Parts, Sales, and Service are all much more accomidating.

And since its been brought up before do not forget to include in the price that the A3 comes with services paid for, VW no longer does that.


----------



## CChaos (May 30, 2003)

*Re: (chris86vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chris86vw* »_GTI will Not be 5K bucks cheaper.. It is currently not 5K cheaper for a MK4 1.8t vs a base A3..

Edmunds shows MSRP for a 2005 GTI 1.8T as $19,510 and MSRP for a 2006 A3 2.0T as $24,740. That's a difference of $5230. vw.com and audiusa.com confirm these prices. With destination, the prices are $20,125 and $25,460 respectively. That's a difference of $5335. 
To the best of my knowledge, VoA hasn't released pricing for the new GTI.
So, I have no idea how you can make either of these 2 statements.


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: (CChaos)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CChaos* »_
Edmunds shows MSRP for a 2005 GTI 1.8T as $19,510 and MSRP for a 2006 A3 2.0T as $24,740. That's a difference of $5230. vw.com and audiusa.com confirm these prices. With destination, the prices are $20,125 and $25,460 respectively. That's a difference of $5335. 
To the best of my knowledge, VoA hasn't released pricing for the new GTI.
So, I have no idea how you can make either of these 2 statements.

You are correct about the current GTI pricing, I stand corrected I thought it had creeped up over 20K now.
However I can make the second statement based on the price increase of a MK5 pricing over the MK4.. for starters Pricing the MK5 GTI at the same (which is just 5K now) price as the current MK4 would destroy resale value of the MK4s, hurts their customers and it also hurts then because they now lose money on lease returns and certified cars. Also the european MK5 saw a price increase over the MK4.. there are numbers to base these things on.


----------



## bluely (Dec 5, 2001)

*Re: (chris86vw)*

As point of clarification, GTI's have never been made in Mexico.
MkIV's GTI's began production in Germany, then moved to Brazil. The MkIV GOLF however was (and continues to be made in Mexico). The MkV GTI will be produced in Germany. From experience, my 2004 MkIV GTI was of better build quality than my German built Passat (a 2002).
Won't the MkV GTI have a shorter wheelbase than the A3 Sportback, and hence fairly different driving characteristics?


----------



## Professor Gascan (Sep 11, 2002)

*Re: (bluely)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bluely* »_
MkIV's GTI's began production in Germany, then moved to Brazil. *The MkIV GOLF however was (and continues to be made in Mexico).* The MkV GTI will be produced in Germany. From experience, my 2004 MkIV GTI was of better build quality than my German built Passat (a 2002).
Won't the MkV GTI have a shorter wheelbase than the A3 Sportback, and hence fairly different driving characteristics?

I can't comment about earlier, but all current Golfs and GTI's destined for North America are built in Brazil. 
The Puebla plant is actually more advanced than Wolfsberg; stating that cars coming out of there are of inferior quality to German ones is uninformed and ignorant. 
From what I've been able to gather from the few people who've driven both the GTI and A3, the GTI is the sportier car to drive. I don't know how big the margin is, but the GTI is probably the ultimate interpretation of the MKV chassis in FWD form. Put it this way: the MKV GTI has been a press darling in Europe since its intro, the A3, while well liked, hasn't been generating quite the same enthusiast buzz. 
Don't get me wrong, I love the way the A3 drives (heck, the new Jetta is far superior to the MKIV,) but I think the GTI will be even better. 


_Modified by Professor Gascan at 6:20 PM 6-6-2005_


----------



## Jamblastx (Feb 21, 1999)

Mark III GTI's were most definately made in Mexico (and yes the Mark IV's were not). I had both a Mark III and a German made Mark IV and the build quality on both were very similar (other than some quirky inconsistant badging on the Mark III that I had)


----------



## Firepower_426 (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: 2006 A3 vs. 2006 GTI (947JFA)*

To sum this one up quickly:
1) The new (US) GTI will be made in Germany unless something changes.
2) No priching has not yet been released. But expect it around $23K and some change (options such as HID's and possibly even a sunroof will be standard)
3) It is sportier than the A3, on a good level. The A3 with the fully decked out sport package is still not tuned to the level of the GTI, this is either good or bad depending on your intrepertation.
4) It has been stated that the new GTI should have a better overall resale value due to demand.
5) Feb. of 2006, oh yeah! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tbvvw (Jun 19, 2002)

*Re: 2006 A3 vs. 2006 GTI (Firepower_426)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Firepower_426* »_
5) Feb. of 2006, oh yeah! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I've driven the A3 in both 6sp and dsg form and I don't have a need for 5 doors. As much as I'd like to order a Lava/DSG/HID/Sport/OpenSky/Sirius A3 today…I just cannot do it until I test drive the new GTI. I’ll wait it out and see what happens.


----------



## unixgolf (Apr 3, 2005)

*Re: 2006 A3 vs. 2006 GTI (tbvvw)*

"…I just cannot do it until I test drive the new GTI. I’ll wait it out and see what happens."
Smart man, I do the same.


----------



## AU-297 (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (Professor Gascan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Professor Gascan* »_I can't comment about earlier, but all current Golfs and GTI's destined for North America are built in Brazil. 
The Puebla plant is actually more advanced than Wolfsberg; stating that cars coming out of there are of inferior quality to German ones is uninformed and ignorant. 
From what I've been able to gather from the few people who've driven both the GTI and A3, the GTI is the sportier car to drive. I don't know how big the margin is, but the GTI is probably the ultimate interpretation of the MKV chassis in FWD form. Put it this way: the MKV GTI has been a press darling in Europe since its intro, the A3, while well liked, hasn't been generating quite the same enthusiast buzz. 
Don't get me wrong, I love the way the A3 drives (heck, the new Jetta is far superior to the MKIV,) but I think the GTI will be even better. 

_Modified by Professor Gascan at 6:20 PM 6-6-2005_

I agree with you... I think the GTI will be the better of the two.. performance wise. As for production, VW AG has annouced that ALL MkV GTI's will be from Germany. I was debating the same two cars. If I could get the A3 with 2.0T Quattro with MT... that would be the winner... but since they have announce no plans for such a car in the U.S. The GTI is the better solution for me atleast


----------



## W8 (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: (bluely)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bluely* »_As point of clarification, GTI's have never been made in Mexico.
MkIV's GTI's began production in Germany, then moved to Brazil. The MkIV GOLF however was (and continues to be made in Mexico). The MkV GTI will be produced in Germany. From experience, my 2004 MkIV GTI was of better build quality than my German built Passat (a 2002).
Won't the MkV GTI have a shorter wheelbase than the A3 Sportback, and hence fairly different driving characteristics?

Some of the earlier Mk4 Golfs were built in Germany... my '99 2.0 was. Production for the U.S. market moved to Brazil in 2001 I believe. And yes, all MkV GTIs will be built in Germany.


----------



## 2 doors (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: (W8)*

I'm in this group too. I test drove the A3 just to get a feel for what the new GTI may be like. And based on that, I can't wait fo the GTI. My MkIV GTI has modified suspension and light engine mods and I was still very impressed with the base A3 ride and handling.
The A3 has stuff I don't want or don't want to pay for. I don't like/need automatic climate control. There is probably more sound absorption material in the A3. The "free" service you get is included in the price. For me, I'll change my own oil, thanks. I'll pay for the important stuff - chassis and engine, but not the frills.
I had a MkIII Mexican - built GTI. It had more build problems - a loose front hub nut comes to mind, than my German built MkIV GTI. The MkIV had some design and component problems (window regulators for one), but these had nothing to do with the point of assembly. 
Mexico is now dedicated to New Beetles and Jettas. Those are the high volume cars for the North American market. It makes more sense to import our Golf/GTI's from other plants.


----------



## djgonzo007 (Feb 8, 2005)

I like the exterior looks to the A3 a bit better than the GTI but no quattro in the 2.0T is prob a deal killer for me. 
The GTI does seem to be the better bargain of the two and is tuned more to my liking.


----------



## amerikanzero (Jun 6, 2004)

The handling is going to own on the GTI. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Good things come to those who wait too. You can have your A3 now, or you can wait and get a better deal on a GTI. I was in this same group but the price difference and the fact that the A3's looks aren't pulling me in as they used to has put me towards the GTI again which I keep finding new things to love about.


----------



## geremy (Sep 17, 2003)

Mmmmm, 4 door white GTI with DSG and plaid seats...I can't wait.


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: (amerikanzero)*


_Quote, originally posted by *amerikanzero* »_The handling is going to own on the GTI. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Good things come to those who wait too. You can have your A3 now, or you can wait and get a better deal on a GTI. I was in this same group but the price difference and the fact that the A3's looks aren't pulling me in as they used to has put me towards the GTI again which I keep finding new things to love about.









As I pointed out before (not sure if it was this thread or another) but I dont' buy cars becuase they are deals.. I am looking at the 9-2X for my GF because its a good deal right now but for me a deal has nothign to do with it. 
I personally hated the look of the A3 in pictures but I loved it in person.. SAme for the MK5 jetta I actually really like them.. MK5 GTI I liked at first but now not so much... 
Since the price has not been announced yet there is no saying how much better a deal it would be.. I really wish people would stop making this claim like its fact.
No matter what you get something for your money. If the A3 is more its because it cost more to make end of story, it means something somewhere is better for a reason, not just becuase Audi picked an arbitrary number out of a hat to price the car and VW did the same with the GTI.. Its the same company they need to justify the pricing or it would nto be worth it for them to produce the cars.
I'm not gonna be upset when the GTI comes out and I paid for my my A3 becuase I like it better.. I'm not gonna be upset if Quattro comes out in the 2.0T A3 ever because I dont' care about it.
for you the looks of the A3 are not pulling you in but they are for the GTI. For many others its the opposite, the A3 looks better. For you you have to wait for a good thing.. my good thing was already here


----------



## amerikanzero (Jun 6, 2004)

Umm...I'm using the term deal as in what you get for the money not what the dealerships are going to give you price-wise because thats a given v.s an A3. I personally wouldn't be too proud to say that I wouldn't buy a car if it was a good deal. I guess that's just me. Also the GTI is going to be the better buy if you don't get sucked into the brand name clique. If you can get the Audi at invoice or a little below msrp then I'd say go for it because it is a very nice car without a doubt. I've driven it, it's fun and it's very nice. I have not driven the GTI and have not sat in it to say wether or not it competes quality wise but if it's anything like the MK V Golf then I would definitely say it does. The only thing the A3 has for me at this point over the GTI is the open sky system which I really like a lot. It basically comes down to what you want- I was leaning towards the A3 at the waaaay begining because of the 4 doors but since I heard many a time from reputable sources about the 5 Door GTI coming to the states I am back in the GTI groove. And Chris, my response was targeted towards the post creator not you so I didn't try to convince you of anything so get off my back.


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: (amerikanzero)*


_Quote, originally posted by *amerikanzero* »_I personally wouldn't be too proud to say that I wouldn't buy a car if it was a good deal. 

Well in that case the GTI my not be a good deal either.. A kia is a good deal because you get 4 wheels an engine and it gets you places for half the price of a GTI... 

_Quote »_
Also the GTI is going to be the better buy if you don't get sucked into the brand name clique. 

I"d much rather the A3 say VW on the front then Audi... I almost didnt' buy it since it says Audi on the front.. not because it didnt' say VW but because there is an attitude of many people from both sides.. The VW crowd that thinks Audi owners think they are better when most do not and many came from VWs.. ( I still own 4 other VWs).. and then there are some Audi owners that I have dealt with that are a little snobby and do have the I"m an Audi owner I am better attitude (or heck just the I am better in general attitude)..


----------



## judgegavel (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: (chris86vw)*

Chris I agree, and would speculate that the Audi owners you mention probably never owned a VW or have the knowledge of what quality vehicles they are. I always felt being a VW owner that an Audi was a natural progression as I made more money and wanted a more luxurious car I would keep it in the family knowing how great VW's are. That's not to say they are better, but are priced higher for added features and luxuary. Just like i aspire to own an RS-6.


----------



## navybean (Oct 4, 2002)

*Re: (geremy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *geremy* »_Mmmmm, 4 door white GTI with DSG and plaid seats...I can't wait.

thats what i would like. if a quattro, dsg a3 shows up, i would want that instead. the lines on the a3 are better than the gti though


----------



## amerikanzero (Jun 6, 2004)

Chris, Chris, Chris...*sigh*My dear Chris - let's not lie to ourselves and acknowledge KIA as a "car company"







But seriously, I'm just saying that a GTI vs an A3 might be a better buy in the end. Hell a bike could be a better deal than any car depending on your usage of it. But for those who want a sporty yet classy car would most likely be looking towards the GTI and those who want a more elegant car with sporty undertones would be most likely looking to the A3. We will see of course, but for the time being I am looking forward to the GTI and to owning one, not only is it easier on my wallet (which isn't a big deal depending on what I really want in the end) but it would fit me and my needs and likes. To put this whole argument into persepective- Both cars are amazing and it's hard to decide when one of the cars aren't out yet. If you can't wait then go for the Audi if you are confident that it is truely for you - but if you are unsure- wait. That's it. Wait. Make a decision when you are ready and confident about what you want to purchase. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Note to Moderator:
You may lock this thread now because I am tired of responding at 3am. Hehe.







jk


_Modified by amerikanzero at 11:39 AM 6-12-2005_


----------



## 006 (Jul 17, 2000)

*Re: (chris86vw)*

I've only driven VW's for the last six years, so climbing into an Audi has been a bit of an adjustment for me (symbolically anyways - surely not on the driving end of things). That's why I drive an Audi and wear VW gear. Best of both worlds. I'll always be a Dub driver, and I tell people who ask about my car that it's a nicely-dressed Golf with some Rings on the front.


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: (006)*

There are alot of little touches with the A3 that the GTI more then likely will not have becuase of that price difference.. do some of these differences matter, absolutely not but they are there and that is what adds up.
For example my dad got back from his yearly golf trip to MD. They drive down adn this year one person drove down in their new 7 series. My mom although she doesnt' like BMWs (mostly becuse of the 80s yuppie image) has been thinking about a 5 series when the lease is up on her saab. My dad was saying how she should get the 7, although its not even an option really because of all the cool little things it had. One thing he noted was that the inside door handles had little red LED ambiance lights like Audis have had for Years over the center console (like the W8 passat also has) The Ambiance lighting on the Audis is very nice you dont' really notice it but its like the red light in a darkroom to see it just helps without being bright.. Well it turns out that the A3 also has those little lights in the door handles.. I never noticed becuase I never really looked at it I just found it by feel... Its the little things like that which make you go wow.. that is what I paid a fwe bucks more for.
Looking at the price of the jetta 2.5, not the value edition if you look at the standard list of featuers the cars are insanely well equipped for the price and blow the doors off anything remotely in its price range.. Go check that list if you haven't you'll crap your pants (wish my GF liked it it would be perfect for her) Again I dont' buy cars for deals or value I buy what I like but if I did the new jetta would probably be the best deal of any car out there right now.


----------



## tulliotk (Apr 25, 2005)

*Re: (chris86vw)*

I have a 2006 A3, and my wife just got a new Jetta. There are many things that are similar. Overall, I think that the A3 is a bit nicer inside, but all VW/Audi interiors are great. By the way, the new Jetta might start at $21K (not counting the Value Edition), but the dealer couldn't find any anywhere without Package 1 which costs $2K. Most have Package 2 which adds $4700. Many of the Jettas on the lot stickered for $27K. Figure that the GLI will be more. The GTI will be up there too when you count in all the options.
One other consideration is that the A3 includes scheduled maintenance for 4 years. The VWs do not.
Todd


----------



## Firepower_426 (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (tulliotk)*

That 4 year maintainence includes things such as 5,000 mile non-synthetic oil changes according to an Audi contact of mine. What good is something like that going to do? If you decide to do your own oil or maintainence don't you break the contract?


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: (Firepower_426)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Firepower_426* »_That 4 year maintainence includes things such as 5,000 mile non-synthetic oil changes according to an Audi contact of mine. What good is something like that going to do? If you decide to do your own oil or maintainence don't you break the contract?









Audi says to use synthetic. If they tell you to and refuse to cover things for not using it.. they cannot use something else.
And you can do your own maintenence, nothing they can do to stop you. However you must prove that you did it if they ask you to when in for other warranty items. Also if they offer to do things like free services you must use parts approved by them or they can consider that the same as not doing it at all.


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: (chris86vw)*

http://www.audi-sport.net/ubbt...NREAD
not sure if you need to join to read that but its a european forum and they are basically all saying the GTI is crap compared to the A3..


----------



## judgegavel (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: (chris86vw)*

Wow chris it took me three days before they let me register for that site. 
They really bash the GTI's interior, most saying they were so turned off they wouldnt buy the car on this matter alone. Very surprising for a VW, I have seen few pic's of the GTI's interior. How different is it from the new Jetta?


----------



## djgonzo007 (Feb 8, 2005)

*Re: (judgegavel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *judgegavel* »_They really bash the GTI's interior, most saying they were so turned off they wouldnt buy the car on this matter alone. Very surprising for a VW, I have seen few pic's of the GTI's interior. How different is it from the new Jetta?

I wasn't able to read the post but what did it say? Were they ticked about quality or design? I've seen a bunch of pictures and really liked it.


----------



## judgegavel (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: (djgonzo007)*

A number of them say the plastic quality is very poor and the interior layout is not great, not up to previous VW standards, and no where near that of the A3. There are also a number of other complaints, mainly in comparison with various A3 setups and with the previous generation GTI's. Overall, the opinion of the GTI seems to be that it is overpriced, or under equipped, while the A3 is a much better buy, of course this is an Audi site.


----------



## navybean (Oct 4, 2002)

*Re: (chris86vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chris86vw* »_http://www.audi-sport.net/ubbt...NREAD
not sure if you need to join to read that but its a european forum and they are basically all saying the GTI is crap compared to the A3..









not having seen either car, i think crap seems to be a strong adjective for a vw interior. i saw the interior on the new jetta and it looked very nice. for people here in the states, i think we will have to wait until the gti comes here and form our own opinions. i am leaning towards the a3 now becasue of the lines of the car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## brucec32 (May 31, 2005)

*Re: 2006 A3 vs. 2006 GTI (947JFA)*

After visiting both a VW and Audi dealer today (and buying an Audi)....I would just say don't underestimate the importance of an Audi buying/ownership experience vs. a VW one. Night and day difference.


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: (navybean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *navybean* »_
not having seen either car, i think crap seems to be a strong adjective for a vw interior. i saw the interior on the new jetta and it looked very nice. for people here in the states, i think we will have to wait until the gti comes here and form our own opinions. i am leaning towards the a3 now becasue of the lines of the car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

crap was just what they were saying.. people that have had both for a while now..
I test drove the MK5 jetta when they did the test drives around the country a efw months back. I was already to get one till no one could tell me when the 2.0T was showing up.. found out the A3 was here and went to check it out.. didnt' like it till I saw it in person. (I do like the MK5 jetta also, not as much as the MK4 but I like it)
The A3 interior is a similar layout but the feel and such is definitly better in the A3.. It still is better then anything that can even touch that price range, so the VW interior like you said is far from crap..


----------



## donaldan (Jul 24, 2004)

The DSG transmission in the Audi A3 should tip the scale. If it is not offered in the new GTI then it will be another factor that would sway me to go with the A3. That DSG transmission surely is a delight!


----------



## judgegavel (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: (chris86vw)*

The other thing to note in that thread is a few say that the price of a GTi with leather is about the same as the A3 without. 
Also, I know its the UK, and hard to compare, but one post says fully loaded, leather, 18's, nav+ and all, the GTi ran over 25K GBP, now maybe he meant Euro, but if not thats in the mid 30's USD, if he did mean Euro it would still put it in the high 20's, low 30's. Of course they could set different prices hear in the US, but I would fully expect a Base GTI to start at around 22-23K and go up very fast from there.


_Modified by judgegavel at 9:34 AM 6/19/2005_


----------



## A3owner2B (Jul 14, 2004)

*Re: (judgegavel)*

Brits use the pound, so GBP is the pound. So a straight up conversion puts the number over $45K. Prices are set differently - dollar for pound, cars are much more expensive in the UK. So making this comparison means nothing. You could look at the UK GTI price in relation to a UK A3 (comparable to our base), which starts around 17,585 pounds or about $32,000.


----------



## judgegavel (Apr 26, 2002)

I think we all know what GBP stands for, but thank you for the conversion clarafication. Many things are available in Euros in the UK too since the start of the EU, even with GB resistance to switch.
Now that being cleared up, based on the post in that thread, in GB a base A3 is around 32K and a fully equipped GTi is around 45K (this was not with 4-motion) that sounds rediculos to me, I cant wait to see our numbers.


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: (judgegavel)*

I think that is good proof that people nee to realize that the GTI here is not going to be that much cheaper if at all cheaper then the A3.
Yes it will come with some standard stuff the base A3 doesn't like sport seats (probably cloth which would have been nice). Most likely fog lights, sport suspension standard. The real comparison will be if they do bring a 4 door GTI over since costs of the second set of doors, window regulators etc would make the general car the same.
Unless VW really cuts some corners somewhere in materials they are going to have to be the same price since other then skin they are identical underneath.


----------



## Firepower_426 (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (chris86vw)*

Ehn. No offense but it seems like a lot of people (I'm not directing this to any specific, nor chris86vw, I'm just posting in reply) don't know to much about the differences between the A3 and GTI.
To make a long story short, the interior is subjective. Personally I don't really care for the A3 interior, but love the Jetta's (reference) interior.
Secondly, the A3 is luxury "hatch" the GTI is much more sportier. Even the tuned sport A3 won't hold onto the GTI on a track. But this is all subjective, they both handle very well.
Sounds like people on the audi sport boards are ignorant. But hey, that's their problem.
Yes, the GTI comes with a DSG.
Lastly, the importance of Audi ownership? I was keen on this too till I saw all of the rules and regulations. 5K mile oil changes, oh great. You get that few years of free service that is perfomed at ungodly high (in my opinion, some not) high intervals. I rather change my own synthetic every 3 months myself, not have a tech do it -- and possibly do it wrong from recent posts than have been made on the Tex.
The A3 is like comparing 2 apples, one a red and the other a green macintosh. Similiarly their both the same thing, an apple, and they have similiar qualities. But there is outside quality (such as color) and internal (such as taste) that define the them and make it different.
^ Weird comparison... but I think it makes sense.










_Modified by Firepower_426 at 3:09 PM 6-19-2005_


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: (chris86vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chris86vw* »_I think that is good proof that people nee to realize that the GTI here is not going to be that much cheaper if at all cheaper then the A3.
Yes it will come with some standard stuff the base A3 doesn't like sport seats (probably cloth which would have been nice). Most likely fog lights, sport suspension standard. The real comparison will be if they do bring a 4 door GTI over since costs of the second set of doors, window regulators etc would make the general car the same.
Unless VW really cuts some corners somewhere in materials they are going to have to be the same price since other then skin they are identical underneath.

last I heard the four door GTI V was on its way....I guess you guys should start pushing for the 2 door A3 NOW!.


----------



## Firepower_426 (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (gizmopop)*

That it is, unofficially confirmed. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: (Firepower_426)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Firepower_426* »_
To make a long story short, the interior is subjective. Personally I don't really care for the A3 interior, but love the Jetta's (reference) interior.

Agree 100% that it is subjective in regards to styling. However materials and fitment are not something that can really be argued.


_Quote »_
Secondly, the A3 is luxury "hatch" the GTI is much more sportier. Even the tuned sport A3 won't hold onto the GTI on a track. But this is all subjective, they both handle very well.

This is simply not true. For starters the A3 will probably be slightly more balanced although heavier (but not by much) then the GTI since with the 4 doors weight shifts towards the back slightly. Roof height will proably be similar since the A3 seats are already pretty close to the floor for a vehicle of this type. So if equipped with similar suspension parts say aftermarket then they would handle almost identical as they have the same type of suspension setup. 2 door vs A3 the GTI would probably have a slightly advantage but we are talking almost impossible for the average to detech. 4 door vs 4door there is no reason why one would be better then the other.

_Quote »_
Lastly, the importance of Audi ownership? I was keen on this too till I saw all of the rules and regulations. 5K mile oil changes, oh great. You get that few years of free service that is perfomed at ungodly high (in my opinion, some not) high intervals. I rather change my own synthetic every 3 months myself, not have a tech do it -- and possibly do it wrong from recent posts than have been made on the Tex.


The oil change intervals are 10K not 5K. the first oil change is at 5K, second oil change at 15K, 25K 35K etc etc etc.
It is not shorter intervals then VW and it is synthetic when they do the services.


_Modified by chris86vw at 10:31 AM 6/20/2005_


----------



## Firepower_426 (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (chris86vw)*

10K intervals... that's even worse then.
I will 100% guarauntee you that the GTI will dessimate the non sport package A3, and will handily win over the sport packaged A3. Either way... their both solid performers.


----------



## limesparks (Apr 15, 2004)

*Re: (Firepower_426)*

IMO the mk5 is ugly. i don't know where vw is going with their design these days. i think its sad what has become of the jetta as well, a car that i used to feel was beautifully unique.


----------



## judgegavel (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: (limesparks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *limesparks* »_IMO the mk5 is ugly. i don't know where vw is going with their design these days. i think its sad what has become of the jetta as well, a car that i used to feel was beautifully unique.









I agree, I think the mk5 is ugly, although I do like the new accents on the GTI.
I really didn't like the mkIV Jetta either because of the front, but I luv the mkIV golf, the front was a perfect progression from the mkIII


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: (Firepower_426)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Firepower_426* »_10K intervals... that's even worse then.

Seriously dude you are making absolutely no sense.. 5K is too short but 10K is worse then 5K.. 10K is pretty much the industry standard now on synthetic oil. VW is going to be EXACTLY the same.

_Quote »_
I will 100% guarauntee you that the GTI will dessimate the non sport package A3, and will handily win over the sport packaged A3. Either way... their both solid performers.

Again you are making no sense.. You said even modified the A3 would not keep up with a GTI.. well they have identical suspensions so with identical aftermarket setups they would handle the same. And yes the GTI vs a stock suspension A3 would go in favor of the GTI but a Golf with stock suspension VS an A3 with the sport package would lose.. So why sit here and make up fake races in your favor just because you dont' like the A3 thats really lame.....
We know you like the GTI better some of use like the A3 better its the same damn car get over it...


----------



## limesparks (Apr 15, 2004)

*Re: (chris86vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *firepower_426* »_I will 100% guarauntee you that the GTI will dessimate the non sport package A3, and will handily win over the sport packaged A3. Either way... their both solid performers.



i'm not sure, but i think he (firepower) is talking sales numbers??? if thats the case then he may be right, which is fine with me. I never liked being one of the pack anyway.










_Modified by limesparks at 9:02 AM 6/21/2005_


----------



## limesparks (Apr 15, 2004)

*Re: (limesparks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *limesparks* »_

i'm not sure, but i think he (firepower) is talking sales numbers??? if thats the case then he may be right, which is fine with me. I never liked being one of the pack anyway.









_Modified by limesparks at 9:02 AM 6/21/2005_

ok, i just read it again. firepower_426 is talking racing. i would like to go to that track race.


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: (limesparks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *limesparks* »_
ok, i just read it again. firepower_426 is talking racing. i would like to go to that track race.









Would definitly be interesting to see who the two equally setup with same driver would compare.. but that will probably never happen.


----------



## W8 (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: (Firepower_426)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Firepower_426* »_Lastly, the importance of Audi ownership? I was keen on this too till I saw all of the rules and regulations. 5K mile oil changes, oh great. You get that few years of free service that is perfomed at ungodly high (in my opinion, some not) high intervals. I rather change my own synthetic every 3 months myself, not have a tech do it -- and possibly do it wrong from recent posts than have been made on the Tex.

Are you kidding? Have you owned both VWs and Audis before? I've owned 3 of each, and the dealer service couldn't be any more different. Also, you are just wasting money if you change it every 3 months or 3000 miles (as Jiffy Lube wants you to do). Regular oil is good for at least 5K miles and synthetic is good for up to 15K miles. My first oil change on the X3 was at 18K miles... no problems whatsoever.


----------



## Firepower_426 (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (W8)*

Slow down here everybody. What I'm saying is personally I'm not a fan of 10K mile oil changes, you could be using redline or royal purple I don't care, it's too long for my taste. To others, 10K is acceptable and that's fine too... my point was the Audi service isn't a deciding factor for everyone --I'm not personally impressed (and from what I've heard from people working at Audi, nor are some of they).
On to the "racing subject" I read an article (of which I don't have saved) that quotes that the GTI suspension is far more aggresive than that of the sport packaged A3. I realize were talking similiar cars here, but I'd throw the win definitely in the direction of the GTI. But once again, their both great cars... it really doesn't matter.


----------



## xgarage (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (Firepower_426)*

I use to have MK3 GTI and I love the design of the car. MK4 is a real nice redesign of the MK3...but MK5 is absolutely ugly. I was trying to tell myself that it will look better over time, but 2 years that I have seen the pictures of the car in many sources and I still think it's ugly.
In a performance department I think they both are the same...not much different, but that is all depend on the driver too. I saw a civic ran faster time than an M3 in AutoX, so I guess driver is more important. 
As a conclusion, on the street driving an Audi A3 will look more handosme than a GTI.


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: (Firepower_426)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Firepower_426* »_Slow down here everybody. What I'm saying is personally I'm not a fan of 10K mile oil changes, you could be using redline or royal purple I don't care, it's too long for my taste. To others, 10K is acceptable and that's fine too... my point was the Audi service isn't a deciding factor for everyone --I'm not personally impressed (and from what I've heard from people working at Audi, nor are some of they).

Are ou saying 5K is a high as in too long or high as in too frequent of an oil change.
5K miles on dino oil is still considered short by todays standards.. on a normally aspirated engine 20K easy on synthetic.
Turbo motors becuase they are subjected to higher heat generally can go AT LEAST 10K miles on synthetic oil with the average driver. A more performance oriented driver in say a modified car should probably not go past 10K but 10K would be still perfectly acceptable. If you are very hard on the car 5K should be just about the shortest you should go but could probably jsut go longer. If you are changing your oil more frequently the ONLY thing you are doing is wasting oil you are not helping your engine in anyway.

_Quote »_
On to the "racing subject" I read an article (of which I don't have saved) that quotes that the GTI suspension is far more aggresive than that of the sport packaged A3. I realize were talking similiar cars here, but I'd throw the win definitely in the direction of the GTI. But once again, their both great cars... it really doesn't matter.

Understood that is very well possible but since the GTI doesnt' exist in the US yet and EVERY previous body GTI has had the suspension watered down for the US you can't compare it.
That being said if you are talking stock GTI VS stock sport A3 the GTI may probalby have an advantage.. but for anyone who actually cares about such thing they would be modifying it and since they are identical cars underneath they will be able to be made to handle the same. That is the point...


----------



## Firepower_426 (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (chris86vw)*

This true. Which reminds me, has anyone heard if the GTI's suspension will be watered down at all, we all know how VW like's to do that kind of thing.


----------



## judgegavel (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: (Firepower_426)*

Not for nothing but if your into modifying cars, the first thing you would start with is the suspension, especially if you auto-x.
This can be a very personalized thing, some like understeer, some oversteer how it performs is really up to the driver when dealing with cars this close (suspension wise)
overall my thoughts are: 
The A3 is a luxuary car, so while handeling is important it has to be balanced with ride quality.
The GTI will be a compact performance car, ride quality not being all that important.
Now IMHO If you are looking for raw performance right out of the box only, I would go with an STi or EVO or even a WRX over the GTI. Now of course they are ugly (although I think the mkV is too) and ricey, but performance wise they will bury any GTI, or A3 for that matter. When th 337 was comming out, I decided on a WRX, after having a down payment on the 337, purely because of performance. While I luv my WRX, I realized I luv the quality/luxuary/performance of a German car way more.


_Modified by judgegavel at 5:38 PM 6/21/2005_


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: (judgegavel)*

Ok, after almost 3 weeks with the A3, my gf is now looking to sell her Z3 and get an A3. Aaaaaaand she is considering silver, which was my first choice. This sucks!


----------



## limesparks (Apr 15, 2004)

*Re: (RyanA3)*

aww thats cute his and hers a3s!!


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: (limesparks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *limesparks* »_aww thats cute his and hers a3s!!









Ok this is now getting serious. Now she has the dealer locating her car. And the papers will be signed maybe tomorrow! This is redonk. Same options as mine, but silver on silver. She priced one in Princeton and got 980 off msrp. I got only 600 off for mine at Huntington Valley! So my dealer is getting her the 980 off. He is delivering my roof rack tonight. I'm telling him that he's paying for it ($334 incl tax). That is only fair right!!!??!!!?


----------



## W8 (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: (RyanA3)*

Be sure to order the factory roof rails ($500) on hers!


_Modified by W8 at 1:45 AM 6/23/2005_


----------



## TCinOC (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (RyanA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RyanA3* »_Ok, after almost 3 weeks with the A3, my gf is now looking to sell her Z3 and get an A3. Aaaaaaand she is considering silver, which was my first choice. This sucks! 

Haha..it's all about the silver bro!







Silver rocks!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TCinOC (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (xgarage)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xgarage* »_In a performance department I think they both are the same...not much different, but that is all depend on the driver too. I saw a civic ran faster time than an M3 in AutoX, so I guess driver is more important. 
As a conclusion, on the street driving an Audi A3 will look more handosme than a GTI.

Exactly, it's really dependent upon the skill of the driver. Doesn't always matter how good the car is if the driver isn't.


----------



## navybean (Oct 4, 2002)

*Re: (TCinOC)*

i have not driven either car yet, but i believe both the a3 and the gti are based on the same platform but will be tuned to each companies specs. also, service as some have mentioned is different even though most of the dealers are vw/audi dealers here in the states. audi customers get rentals and preference at many dealerships and better service. i guess it is you get what you pay for.


----------



## swiftone (Jun 28, 2005)

*Re: 2006 A3 vs. 2006 GTI (947JFA)*

Hi all
I've driven both GTI and A3 2.0T - both with DSG. Both are available now in Australia. Both are great drives! Steering on GTI is more responsive, and lighter on A3. Interior on Golf is no where near as refined as the A3 - at the end of the day its still just a Golf!
Golf is better value no question. A3 is far more prestigious no question. But if you plan to go golf put your order in early!! GTI started selling here in May, and now they are on back order to March 06!!!! I'm not waiting that long for a Golf no matter how good. By contrast I can be in a new Sportback in Sept - made to order.
Options are much cheaper for Golf than A3. You can have all options available added to GTI and be on road for cheaper than basic A3 TFSI with no options.....
Only 5 dr GTI is available here
In Australia the price (In $AUD, 1AUD = 0.77 $US)
Golf GTI 6M (5dr): $39,990
Golf GTI DSG (5dr): $42,200 
A3 Sportback DSG (5dr): $49,999
A3 Sportback 6M Qtr (5dr): $50,450
Specs 0-100km/h:
Golf GTI 6M (5dr): 7.2
Golf GTI DSG (5dr): 6.9 
A3 Sportback DSG (5dr): 7.0
A3 Sportback 6M Qtr (5dr): 7.1
Golf Tare (both models) is 1340kgs
A3 DSG Tare is: 1410kgs
so its a hard choice!


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: 2006 A3 vs. 2006 GTI (swiftone)*

No offense, but the fact that you guys get the 2.0TFSI 5-door quattro and here in the US we don't is just making me physically *sick*.








I need an Aspirin now, from all that head-banging.







OK, that helped, too.


----------



## tbvvw (Jun 19, 2002)

*Re: 2006 A3 vs. 2006 GTI (swiftone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *swiftone* »_Hi all
In Australia the price (In $AUD, 1AUD = 0.77 $US)
Golf GTI DSG (5dr): *$42,200 * 
A3 Sportback DSG (5dr): *$49,999*
so its a hard choice!


Not that it transaltes exactly how they'll be priced in $US but it's a telling sign. It is a hard choice...


----------



## navybean (Oct 4, 2002)

*Re: (chris86vw)*

both cars look good to me. it is a hard choice!


----------



## BadBadNeil (May 6, 2005)

Are you guys looking at the same GTI I am looking at? I think it looks absolutely hideous in comparison to the A3...
It has a very cartoonish, bulbous appearance with its tall side windows and stubby appearance. There is nothing really sporty looking about it, if I saw it on the street I probably wouldn't even notice it as it looks like every other commuter car that roams the streets. Dare I even put it in the looks category with such gems as the geo metro, ford pinto, and pacer.
Here is what I am looking at










_Modified by BadBadNeil at 10:09 PM 7-2-2005_


----------



## judgegavel (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: (BadBadNeil)*

I pretty much agree with you, but you have to understand that you have a bunch of VW enthusiast here who are somewhat blind when the subject of the beloved GTI comes up. I do love the grill though, looks much better than the Jetta's. Take that front away and it looks like a three door civic from the late 90's.










_Modified by judgegavel at 7:21 AM 7/3/2005_


----------



## navybean (Oct 4, 2002)

*Re: (judgegavel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *judgegavel* »_I pretty much agree with you, but you have to understand that you have a bunch of VW enthusiast here who are somewhat blind when the subject of the beloved GTI comes up. I do love the grill though, looks much better than the Jetta's. Take that front away and it looks like a three door civic from the late 90's.









_Modified by judgegavel at 7:21 AM 7/3/2005_

vw people have been waiting an eternity for a true gti to return. i think it actually lookg great and have decided to wait it out for a five door gti instead of the a3.


----------



## judgegavel (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: (navybean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *navybean* »_
vw people have been waiting an eternity for a true gti to return. i think it actually lookg great and have decided to wait it out for a five door gti instead of the a3. 

Do you mean performancewise, that I can completly understand. But in looks I loved the MKIV GTI/golf (and of course no five door gti sucked) it was a nice progression from the MKIII and looked way better than the MKIV Jetta (I hate that front). The MKIV GTI looks classy the MKV looks cheap (except for the grill) the whole rear of the car looks like a japanese sub compact, which I am not a big fan of. If you want a car based on performance and it history thats great. I got a Subaru WRX (wagon) its one of the ugliest cars ever, but it will out perform the GTI, and IMHO doesent look much worse (well maybe a little more than that). http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Oh and everbody on the Scooby sight were saying how great the WRX looked when it first came out, they were delusional because they were waiting so long for a true WRX. 


_Modified by judgegavel at 3:48 PM 7/4/2005_


----------



## alekaras (Jun 13, 2005)

*Re: (judgegavel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *judgegavel* »_I pretty much agree with you, but you have to understand that you have a bunch of VW enthusiast here who are somewhat blind when the subject of the beloved GTI comes up. I do love the grill though, looks much better than the Jetta's. Take that front away and it looks like a three door civic from the late 90's.









I too am a GTI enthusiast. I have been a GTI owner since '92. Owned a couple of MKII's, and my current car, a MKIII VR6. Every subsequent Golf that came out was more beautiful and a natural progression from its predecessor. The MKV is a monstrosity. Not that the A3 5-door is a stunning vehicle (the 3-door is infinitely better), but compared to the MKV, both exterior- and interior-wise, it is class personified.
My $2.99 worth (blame it on inflation).

P.S. We need a wider variety of emoticons.


----------



## Firepower_426 (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (navybean)*

Agreed. In fact, I love the 3 door hatchs from Honda say 95-99 or so.


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (alekaras)*

This reminds me of the discussions about the Mk5 Jetta ... which seem to have evolved from a large fraction of haters to a larger ratio of new believers.
To me, the new Golf/GTI looks like just a minor evolution from the previous model. I admit there are some pictures taken with fish-eye lenses that make it look egg-shaped - but you can do that to almost any car, if you wish. I think this picture may serve to make my point that the new version doesn't look all that different:


----------



## judgegavel (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: (feels_road)*

OOh looks like a mazda 3 from the back. And thats in a good way










_Modified by judgegavel at 7:48 PM 7/5/2005_


----------



## judgegavel (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: (alekaras)*


_Quote, originally posted by *alekaras* »_
Not that the A3 5-door is a stunning vehicle (the 3-door is infinitely better)

Absolutly disagree with you there, I think the 5-door is absolutly stunning, Its the first reason why I looked into buying the car. While the 3-door to me looks like its been patched to a cheaper car from the door pilar back. Of course this is just a matter of taste and opinion. I happan to be a big fan of small wagons or larger hatchs whatever were calling it this week, and love the new Audi grill.


----------



## alekaras (Jun 13, 2005)

*Re: (judgegavel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *judgegavel* »_
Absolutly disagree with you there, I think the 5-door is absolutly stunning, Its the first reason why I looked into buying the car. While the 3-door to me looks like its been patched to a cheaper car from the door pilar back. Of course this is just a matter of taste and opinion. I happan to be a big fan of small wagons or larger hatchs whatever were calling it this week, and love the new Audi grill.









Which would make you happier than me that you have the 5-door option. I'm a big fan of sporty hatchbacks and a 5-door just doesn't fit that mold. Too wagony.


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (judgegavel)*

_OOh looks like a mazda 3 from the back. And thats in a good way_ 
You guys are making me lough...








Well, I guess they are both hatchbacks? If anything, the Mazda looks like the tamer little brother of the Golf/GTI:








Anyone have a good picture of the rear of the A3, for comparison?









What's up with that? Only took me 5 trys to post the image????










_Modified by feels_road at 1:21 AM 7-6-2005_


----------



## judgegavel (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: (feels_road)*

oooh twins







, wow I didnt realize they look that much alike. Although the GTI is much nicer, and agree more aggressive

_Modified by judgegavel at 6:10 AM 7/6/2005_


_Modified by judgegavel at 6:13 AM 7/6/2005_


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: (alekaras)*


_Quote, originally posted by *alekaras* »_
Which would make you happier than me that you have the 5-door option. I'm a big fan of sporty hatchbacks and a 5-door just doesn't fit that mold. Too wagony.









I gotta agree with judgegavel, normally I prefer a 3 door hatch, this is actually the first 5 door I ever liked. The 3 door A3 looks a little cheaper, the lines seem to have been designed for a 5 door and adapted to a 3 door as they fit much better on the 5. I think the reason is this has some wagon like attributes.


----------



## limesparks (Apr 15, 2004)

*Re: (feels_road)*


_Quote, originally posted by *feels_road* »__OOh looks like a mazda 3 from the back. And thats in a good way_ 
You guys are making me lough...








Well, I guess they are both hatchbacks? If anything, the Mazda looks like the tamer little brother of the Golf/GTI:








 
this pic is a little misleading... the mazda has a longer profile and bulkier dimensions than the golf when seen in person...


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: (limesparks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *limesparks* »_ 
this pic is a little misleading... the mazda has a longer profile and bulkier dimensions than the golf when seen in person...


Yeah the 3 5door is a a little porker when you see it in person.


----------



## navybean (Oct 4, 2002)

*Re: (feels_road)*


_Quote, originally posted by *feels_road* »_This reminds me of the discussions about the Mk5 Jetta ... which seem to have evolved from a large fraction of haters to a larger ratio of new believers.
To me, the new Golf/GTI looks like just a minor evolution from the previous model. I admit there are some pictures taken with fish-eye lenses that make it look egg-shaped - but you can do that to almost any car, if you wish. I think this picture may serve to make my point that the new version doesn't look all that different:

















i like this shot


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (navybean)*

_this pic is a little misleading... the mazda has a longer profile and bulkier dimensions than the golf when seen in person..._ 
I agree- that's why I chose this image!








It looks cutish-tame, more like a Polo-class car, or an old Fiat (although I admittedly have a weak spot for the Fiat 600).

_i like this shot_ 
Yeah, I like it too. I picked it because it seems to be taken with a tele lens, which IMO brings the Golf/GTI's shape out better.
All this shows that you can't rely on pictures, only. Having said that, I also think both the Golf and the A3 look better in their 5-door versions. The 3-doors have this huge, plane, unstructured area behind the door and above the rear wheel. It also makes the rear wheel look babyish. For all models, in particular the 3-door, I would have liked to see a more pronounced rear wheel well (- bulge). Also, from the side, the rear looks too anthropomorphic: it looks like a baby face pointing back.
Still, I do think the Golf/GTI has a better and more aggressive presence than the Mazda 3, even in stock form.
Who here has seen the Mk5 GTI in person?


----------



## navybean (Oct 4, 2002)

*Re: (feels_road)*

i have been flip flopping on the a3 and the gti and i have finally settled if the a3 comes with the 3.2 and quattro i will take that or the gti in five door form, or the new r


----------



## judgegavel (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: (feels_road)*


_Quote, originally posted by *feels_road* »_ 
Yeah, I like it too. I picked it because it seems to be taken with a tele lens, which IMO brings the Golf/GTI's shape out better.
All this shows that you can't rely on pictures, only. Having said that, I also think both the Golf and the A3 look better in their 5-door versions. The 3-doors have this huge, plane, unstructured area behind the door and above the rear wheel. It also makes the rear wheel look babyish. For all models, in particular the 3-door, I would have liked to see a more pronounced rear wheel well (- bulge). Also, from the side, the rear looks too anthropomorphic: it looks like a baby face pointing back.
Still, I do think the Golf/GTI has a better and more aggressive presence than the Mazda 3, even in stock form.
Who here has seen the Mk5 GTI in person?

Completely agree. I also did see many MK5 GTI's at waterfest, it looks much better in person, but it did not change my overall opinions of its looks and that is ugly, Especially when compared to the A3 or even the MkIV. I also think it looked much better as a 5 door, and yes I think the A3 does as well.


----------



## xorbe (Jun 7, 2004)

*Re: (BadBadNeil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BadBadNeil* »_Are you guys looking at the same GTI I am looking at? ... Dare I even put it in the looks category with such gems as the geo metro, ford pinto, and pacer.

Actually my family has a Chevy Sprint _and_ a Geo Metro! Don't even think of comparing the Golf/GTI to those two abominations...
Though yes, the VW style is intentionally more youthful, while the A3 says that they were robbed at the stealership.


----------



## BoomBoyGTI (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (xorbe)*









My next car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tbvvw (Jun 19, 2002)

*Re: (BoomBoyGTI)*

*If* the GTI has similar pricing to the GLI...it may be my next car too.
A 2006 GLI 2.0T with DSG, destination and Package 1 is $26740, which includes sunroof, HID, and sat radio. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTI_CH (Aug 24, 2001)

insurance, for me anyways, is much cheaper on an A3 than a GTI (25-30%)....things to consider.


----------



## agarc (Nov 19, 2001)

*Re: (chris86vw)*

Somebody correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe the new Jettas and Golfs (GTIs) have ambient interior lighting (with a sunroof). It's actually possible to get the A3 without the lighting, if you don't get Open Sky and the Convenience Package.
I agree that there are a lot of smaller details that set the Audi apart from the VW. The Audi will have more haptical enhancements (touch of materials). It appears that Audi in the US is being marketed as Sport Luxury, while the new GTI will be "back-to-basics" Sport (no 'y'). The point of the GTI is to get back to its roots that made it famous. The A3 is much more about "lifestyle", and entering the Audi family.
I think the A3 will play a similar role as it does elsewhere in the world. As CAR magazine has quoted numerous times, "it's the Golf for badge snobs."
I guess I'm one of those snobs.







I've driven VWs (I own a Jetta and love it). I've driven Audis as well. I guess there are just features that you get in the Audi that you simply cannot get in the VW (in the North American market). I like the dampered-everything, the textures, and the other small details. It just feels more special...
Comparing the performance of these very similar cars seems silly. They're both great VAG products, but they serve different purposes. This thread has revealed how much it boils down to taste.
The Audi A3 will likely stir things up a bit when the 3.2 S-Line arrives (all 3.2 quattro model A3s will be S-Line standard). It will be way out of range price-wise in comparison, and performance will definitely be different (especially with quattro). Who's to say that it will be "better" though? It will guzzle more fuel, that's for sure...
Regarding free maintenance (Audi Advantage), I know quite a few Audi owners and the level of service they receive from the same dealership that I go to is definitely a night and day difference. They get loaners, car washes, wipers, and obviously free maintenance. Of course, this totally varies depending on the dealership, but it's definitely an incentive for me.
Either way, you can't go wrong with either the Golf GTI or the A3. People should chill.









_Quote, originally posted by *chris86vw* »_There are alot of little touches with the A3 that the GTI more then likely will not have becuase of that price difference.. do some of these differences matter, absolutely not but they are there and that is what adds up.
For example my dad got back from his yearly golf trip to MD. They drive down adn this year one person drove down in their new 7 series. My mom although she doesnt' like BMWs (mostly becuse of the 80s yuppie image) has been thinking about a 5 series when the lease is up on her saab. My dad was saying how she should get the 7, although its not even an option really because of all the cool little things it had. One thing he noted was that the inside door handles had little red LED ambiance lights like Audis have had for Years over the center console (like the W8 passat also has) The Ambiance lighting on the Audis is very nice you dont' really notice it but its like the red light in a darkroom to see it just helps without being bright.. Well it turns out that the A3 also has those little lights in the door handles.. I never noticed becuase I never really looked at it I just found it by feel... Its the little things like that which make you go wow.. that is what I paid a fwe bucks more for.
Looking at the price of the jetta 2.5, not the value edition if you look at the standard list of featuers the cars are insanely well equipped for the price and blow the doors off anything remotely in its price range.. Go check that list if you haven't you'll crap your pants (wish my GF liked it it would be perfect for her) Again I dont' buy cars for deals or value I buy what I like but if I did the new jetta would probably be the best deal of any car out there right now.


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: (agarc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *agarc* »_Somebody correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe the new Jettas and Golfs (GTIs) have ambient interior lighting (with a sunroof). It's actually possible to get the A3 without the lighting, if you don't get Open Sky and the Convenience Package.



don't recall the MK5 having the ambient lighting I'll check though.
And all of the A3s come with it. I dont' have open sky or convenience and I have it. Its something all Audis have had for years.


----------



## WAY (Dec 19, 2004)

*Re: (chris86vw)*

I have driven both cars hard, and I think the GTI is the better sorted set up. The A3 is just isn't as fluent as the GTI on your favourite twisty roads. Having said that, both cars are fantastic and at the end of the day it depends on what you are after. If pure driving pleasure and the sportier hot hatch is the goal, then don't bother with the A3 TFSI. With a steering load that is so light that it devoid of feel, the A3 will never be a true driver's car even if you change the suspension and thicker sway bar to beef it up (GTI has different suspension and thicker rear sway bars). Anyway, that is my two cents worth. Here is an article that compares both the said cars.
http://carpoint.ninemsn.com.au....aspx


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: (WAY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WAY* »_ If pure driving pleasure and the sportier hot hatch is the goal, then don't bother with the A3 TFSI. With a steering load that is so light that it devoid of feel, the A3 will never be a true driver's car even if you change the suspension and thicker sway bar to beef it up (GTI has different suspension and thicker rear sway bars). Anyway, that is my two cents worth. 

There is no information confirming that the sport A3 suspension is setup any differently then the GTI.. chances are they are pretty close.
As for steering, the system is identical between the GTI and the A3. Its possible that Audi changed the settings stock to be stiffer then the A3, however you can change that in 10 seconds with a VAG com.
If you upgraded both with identical suspensions you'd be hard pressed to find a difference since they are identical in the drivetrain/suspension department.


----------



## dunhamjr (May 21, 2002)

*Re: (chris86vw)*

After having a ride in a VOA setup track run I can def say that the GTI handles well... If the A3 handles as well and is as fun to drive it might be a difficult decision to make.
Right now I am thinking hard about the GTI.
One of the GTI's tried to fly around the track...









http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2118432


----------



## WAY (Dec 19, 2004)

*Re: (chris86vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chris86vw* »_
There is no information confirming that the sport A3 suspension is setup any differently then the GTI.. chances are they are pretty close.
As for steering, the system is identical between the GTI and the A3. Its possible that Audi changed the settings stock to be stiffer then the A3, however you can change that in 10 seconds with a VAG com.
If you upgraded both with identical suspensions you'd be hard pressed to find a difference since they are identical in the drivetrain/suspension department.

I don't know about the US specs, but in Australia and Europe, the suspension is different between the two cars. It's reported in Australian and European press everywhere (including the article that I linked to). If you drive the two cars hard back to back, you will know they are different. But you are right, if you are intending to upgrade the suspension and sway bars anyway, then it makes little difference. As for the steering, if what you said can be done, then it would be great. The standard steering is reduculously light especially given that this is a performance hatch.


----------

